# Dubai-teaching-unmarried couple



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,
I was wondering if someone can help me as I feel I've hit a brick wall. My boyfriend and I have our hearts set on moving to Dubai from Ireland. I am a fully qualified teacher and my boyfriend and I were planning on living in it. Unfortunately, we discovered that this is illegal. We know that other couples, especially westerners, do cohabit but how possible would it be in accommodation that is provided by the school? Would you inform the school or just say nothing? Is anyone else in this situation? Please help!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Many unmarried couples live together but I'd imagine you are going to have problems with provided accommodation and I doubt you would get away with it.
Either get an allowance so you can get your own accommodation, or get married.


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you somuch for reply. I think a rent allowance would be the best option. The only trouble is that all teaching positions seem to have accomadation provided and no mention of an allowance. Are there any teachers out there who have managed to get an allowance instead of staying in a complex? How much of an allowance would be enough? I'd appreciate any feedback, thank you!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Even if you cannot get an allowance what about your boyfriend? He is going to have to work as well and his employer should pay him an allowance. Use that to find your own place.You will need dhs.60k a year for a decent 1 bed apt in a nice area.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I know teachers who do not live in provided accommodation, so I guess they must be getting an allowance, but they are all married with kids. No harm in asking for an allowance but you will have to say you are single (you cannot tell them you plan to live with bf) and they will want to know why you don't want to live in the provided acc.


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

I would probably say that I want to live near my friends in a certain area?My boyfriend ideally would like to work in real estate or he has connections with quatar airlines. It is possible that he will go out on a short vholiday visa and look for work then. It would be great If he got an allowance too. I'm feeling a bit more positive that the move is still a possibility!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't forget to live together as man and wife when you are not is illegal and as a forum we cannot encourage or show you ways to break the law.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

tmcn said:


> I would probably say that I want to live near my friends in a certain area?My boyfriend ideally would like to work in real estate or he has connections with quatar airlines. It is possible that he will go out on a short vholiday visa and look for work then. It would be great If he got an allowance too. I'm feeling a bit more positive that the move is still a possibility!


Unlikely he will get an allowance in real estate. Yes he can look for work when he gets here and do visa runs to Oman until he gets a job and a residence visa.


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks for the help. Hopefully I will get an allowance. Does anyone know any teaching agencies that I can contact?


----------



## smyr (Feb 19, 2012)

so i guess ya prolly not the best idea to invite your boss home for dinner then !!
:focus:


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

hahaha definitely not!!!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

tmcn said:


> I would probably say that I want to live near my friends in a certain area?My boyfriend ideally would like to work in real estate or he has connections with quatar airlines. It is possible that he will go out on a short vholiday visa and look for work then. It would be great If he got an allowance too. I'm feeling a bit more positive that the move is still a possibility!


Probably not the best idea to start your new lives together out here on a lie and especially to your future employers! Most teaching staff have to work for x amount of years before they allow you you apply to 'opt' out to be honest. If you are really serious about moving here together then you really have 3 options: 1) save yourself a whole load of stress and fear of being caught thus deported, banned and unemployed and get married before you come to Dubai (you will also then be more likely too get a larger apartment) 2) chance it and break the law (many do but have an apartment each) and take the risk of being caught, deported, banned and unemployed (plus won't look great on your cv for future employees that you broke the law) or 3) consider a different country where its like home and perfectly acceptable to cohabit as partners  something you should also be aware of too is that here, if you do risk it and you fall pregnant, then you would not be able to receive ANY pre-natal care if you are unmarried. Harsh but true! Lots of decisions! Good luck


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

As I have a permanent job in my own country and just planning a year career break, my heart is still set on Dubai. Mainly because I've to send money home and Dubai seems to be the best paid country? Are there any other countries that would give you the sane perks and wages? I am open to suggestions. 


Also, is there anyone out there who opted out of the accommodation provided by teachers and got a rent allowance?

Pink Fairy, would you know which schools I should be looking at? Thanks for your help


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

tmcn said:


> Dubai seems to be the best paid country?


There are places that pay better than Dubai and are prob less expensive to live in! How many years experience you got? Are you primary or secondary?


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

I am a 28 year old female primary school teacher with a degree and a postgraduate. I have 6 years experience.


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

As Dubai might not be an option does anyone have any suggestions for other countries where primary teachers can have the same standard of living? I'd really appreciate any help


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Two questions

Why has this thread not been deleted as it is discussing an legal activity, and is actually being condoned and encouraged by forum members. ( oh silly me double standards are allowed on expat forum)

How do you acquire status, newbie, active, senior, moderator and how does that status hold you accountable for your advices?

To the OP oops a daisy "original poster" it's breaking the law, we all break the law to some extent in our own countries and others, and I am no exception.

But be clear if you are caught as an un-married couple in UAE you will face dire consequence.

These are facts

1. You will both be arrested on the spot
2. You will both be interrogated at length 
3. You will be charged as you have no defence or mitigation 
4. You will be transferred directly to jail to await trial
5. You will be at the mercy of the UAE judicial process which can be lengthy and very expensive 
6. Your employer will totally disown you and not support you financially or otherwise
7. Your home country maybe or maybe not sympathetic (but you broke the law)
8. You will be found guilty of a number of offences
9. You will both be sentenced to serve a jail term and pay a hefty fine
10. Once you have done your time you will be deported..

And so your dream is shattered, please don't take my advice in the wrong way UAE is a beautiful place to live, and work. And to be fair the UAE has and are bending over backwards to accommodate us expats.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

adrianh said:


> Two questions
> 
> Why has this thread not been deleted as it is discussing an legal activity, and is actually being condoned and encouraged by forum members. ( oh silly me double standards are allowed on expat forum)


I can see most forum members here clearly explaining to the OP that it is illegal to live together unmarried, but it IS her choice. I cannot see anyone encouraging it, unless I have missed a thread. I know I personally explained to her it would be best not to stay on a lie and although taking the risk is obviously an 'option' for her its illegal and as you so rightly reiterate the consequences for these actions are not worth the risk. This forum doesn't advocate illegal actions, as has also been pointed out. If the OP cannot see that coming here unmarried and trying to sneak the boyfriend in would potentially be the worst decision ever, then she cannot say she wasn't forewarned.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

tmcn said:


> As Dubai might not be an option does anyone have any suggestions for other countries where primary teachers can have the same standard of living? I'd really appreciate any help


Look on the TES website, many international jobs on there. Also do your research into any country you consider thoroughly first before applying!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

adrianh said:


> Two questions
> 
> Why has this thread not been deleted as it is discussing an legal activity, and is actually being condoned and encouraged by forum members. ( oh silly me double standards are allowed on expat forum)
> 
> ...


Please note that it has been pointed out by more than one person (including a moderator) that it is illegal.

If you don't like how the expat forum is moderated (by people who give up their own time), don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

I understand it's illegal. It wasnt my intention to offend people. I also know that a lot of westerners still do it and I know friends of mine that do it and as someone pointed out we all have broken the law at some stage in our lives.
Anyway, we have decided that Dubai is still an option but we will not cohabit, it's not worth the hassle. We are also looking into different countries. We are not going for 18 months so theres plenty of time to think about it and plan. I didn't realise people felt so strongly about it or I wouldn't have posted!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Some people are on that a high a horse, they have to cling on tight as they are scared of falling.

Ultimately, you will both reach a decision with which you are happy. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

I know, I wonder if these people who live in UAE have ever been alone with a member of the opposite sex? in a car? visiting a friend? is that not illegal?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

tmcn said:


> I know, I wonder if these people who live in UAE have ever been alone with a member of the opposite sex? in a car? visiting a friend? is that not illegal?


No it is not illegal in Dubai.


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

it technically is because it's Islamic law and that's the law of the land.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tmcn said:


> it technically is because it's Islamic law and that's the law of the land.




I don't know what the problem is.. you asked a question that was answered and now you seem to want to start an argument about the law of the land.

It is not illegal in Dubai to be in a car with the opposite sex.
Do not mix up what happens in Saudi with the rest of the ME.


----------



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not arguing at all, I was just saying that I didn't set out to offend anyone by talking about breaking the law and we have probably all have done it in some way or other. My question is answered so thank you


----------

